
A website dedicated to sharing bird sounds from all over the world - Someone
https://www.xeno-canto.org
======
Bucephalus355
The intelligence value of this is enormous. For locating the source of
audiotapes and video sometimes the only thing you have to go on is bird sounds
because people are smart enough to hide everything but forget that.

The CIA has consistently recruited or been very close to the world’s best
ornithologist since the very early 50’s.

I can’t remember the exact context, but in Tim Weiner’s book “Legacy of Ashes”
there is a humorous moment where when a division of the CIA is being
shuttered, the ornithonologist on staff declares after hearing the news: “well
I guess it’s back to those goddamn birds”.

------
MrXOR
Awesome

